# Oh no you didn’t?!



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

Time to see what all the fuss is about and install Cubase on these bits of shit then...






Here’s me going for a drive with my new best friend. Really think I need to start getting out more and meet some humans 😂


----------



## ynwtf (Jun 29, 2020)

So uh... Why you need _*two*_ giant cheese graters?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

ynwtf said:


> So uh... Why you need _*two*_ giant cheese graters?



Because it makes grating lots of Cheese much faster.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 29, 2020)

Less about the Macs. I'm more interested in why you abandoned painting the wall. No more money to buy paint? That'll teach you.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 29, 2020)

Stats?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

I wish I could say they are mine but they aren’t. I am however installing everything on them and will likely be able to test them out and see what the 28 core can run.


----------



## barteredbride (Jun 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Time to see what all the fuss is about and install Cubase on these bits of shit then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help notice in the background you've got two globes. I'm not sure I trust a man that owns two globes...

I mean, the world IS round. It's like, blue and green n stuff. Did you verify these facts with your second globe purchase?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> I can't help notice in the background you've got two globes. I'm not sure I trust a man that owns two globes...
> 
> I mean, the world IS round. It's like, blue and green n stuff. Did you verify these facts with your second globe purchase?



The Globes aren’t mine. Isn’t the World flat anyway? 😂


----------



## ynwtf (Jun 29, 2020)

Well that's a silly notion. Globes would all just roll off. =/


----------



## barteredbride (Jun 29, 2020)

So, jokes aside!

Do you have in your posession some 3TB of RAM with those beasts?! Or do they have something more sensible like 460gb RAM?



Have fun whatever!


----------



## dgburns (Jun 29, 2020)

interested in your thoughts, please report back @jononotbono


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice mate!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

dgburns said:


> interested in your thoughts, please report back @jononotbono



They are very quiet. Just been installing software all day so tomorrow I start the task of linking all sample libraries and batch resaving etc. Then the musical fun can begin!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2020)

@jononotbono 

specs?

I need all of the juicy gear-porn details.

pretty please 😋


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @jononotbono
> 
> specs?
> 
> ...



You can have some nude unboxing shots of the 28 Core...

Might as well rinse this for a few days. Oh it has 8tb of Flash Storage. Which is rather fast I have to say. Such a quiet machine...


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh oh this is getting me...........


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Oh oh this is getting me...........



There is a silver lining to this kind of thing. I've just acquired a 3rd 12 core Mac Pro 5,1 so when that's set up I'll be at a mere 384gb of RAM for my template. Still... It's not one these. I know, I know. I'm pathetic.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I am however installing everything on them and will likely be able to test them out and see what the 28 core can run.



I mean, basically they are useless. You are bound to be disappointed.

_-- Bill Gates_


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I mean, basically they are useless. You are bound to be disappointed.
> 
> _-- Bill Gates_



I recently watched the excellent film 'Pirates of Silicone Valley'. That bit at the end when Steve Jobs says, "We're better than you are! We have better stuff!" And Bill replies, "You don't get it, Steve. That doesn't matter." It's so perfect! Always creases me up!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> There is a silver lining to this kind of thing. I've just acquired a 3rd 12 core Mac Pro 5,1 so when that's set up I'll be at a mere 384gb of RAM for my template. Still... It's not one these. I know, I know. I'm pathetic.




3? 
I wish I could find 1 12 core 5;1 at a decent price.
The ones I see on eBay are too expensive and Craigslist is a bit sketchy in NYC
I’m on a 6 core it’s a OK but adding a 12 core is really what I need to do.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> 3?
> I wish I could find 1 12 core 5;1 at a decent price.
> The ones I see on eBay are too expensive and Craigslist is a bit sketchy in NYC
> I’m on a 6 core it’s a OK but adding a 12 core is really what I need to do.



If you're looking on Ebay, what you wanna do is to find an 8 Core Mac Pro 4,1. They are significantly cheaper than how much people are laughably asking for 5,1s. 3,1 Mac Pros are too old so a 4,1 (2009) is the minimum and obviously a dual 4 Quad core (8 core) so you can upgrade the Xeon CPUs. Then buy 2 XEON 5690s (3.46ghz hex core). Before you put them in the Mac Pro, you must flash the firmware otherwise the new CPUs won't work. It will also allow the speed of the RAM to be faster that 1033mhz and if memory serves me correctly, a max speed of 1333mhz. Not that it makes any difference whatsoever when using with samples (on these machines). And you can also put 128gb of ddr3 RAM in these machines.

Also put an ATI GFX card in them (not Nvidia) or you will have the worst experience ever (with Cubase).


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2020)

As always you're the best Jono 

Your studio is cutting edge - that paint job is Almos Surround


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

NoamL said:


> As always you're the best Jono
> 
> Your studio is cutting edge - that paint job is Almos Surround



I was just having a walk around a thrift shop looking for some kitchen utensils. Parmesan Romano on the Pasta tonight I reckon!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> If you're looking on Ebay, what you wanna do is to find an 8 Core Mac Pro 4,1. They are significantly cheaper than how much people are laughably asking for 5,1s. 3,1 Mac Pros are too old so a 4,1 (2009) is the minimum and obviously a dual 4 Quad core (8 core) so you can upgrade the Xeon CPUs. Then buy 2 XEON 5690s (3.46ghz hex core). Before you put them in the Mac Pro, you must flash the firmware otherwise the new CPUs won't work. It will also allow the speed of the RAM to be faster that 1033mhz and if memory serves me correctly, a max speed of 1333mhz. Not that it makes any difference whatsoever when using with samples (on these machines). And you can also put 128gb of ddr3 RAM in these machines.
> 
> Also put an ATI GFX card in them or you will have the worst experience ever (with Cubase).



Yeah I don’t want to go that route,too much work and the Mac is already 12 years old.
My present 2012 Mac I bought new when Apple discontinued I replaced the CPU went from quad to 6 core.
Honestly I want to find a 2010 or 12 and go from there even if I have to pay a bit more.
I’m hoping the prices come down a bit since the new generation is starting to be purchased.
I suspect even the 2013s might start to come down a bit.
Keeping my fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## purple (Jun 29, 2020)

ynwtf said:


> So uh... Why you need _*two*_ giant cheese graters?


One for mixing, one for mastering.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah I don’t want to go that route,too much work and the Mac is already 12 years old.
> My present 2012 Mac I bought new when Apple discontinued I replaced the CPU went from quad to 6 core.
> Honestly I want to find a 2010 or 12 and go from there even if I have to pay a bit more.
> I’m hoping the prices come down a bit since the new generation is starting to be purchased.
> ...



Yeah it’s annoying how much these things cost but I only suggested to you the best possible way of getting what you want for the least amount of money. Personally, I would not be looking at these machines at all if the intention is to use them as a main writing machine. As you said they are 12 years old. Actually older because I think Apple used to do a 3 year testing period with their hardware. And yes, people can talk all day about them still being capable machines but it gets to a point where you have to move on. I mean, they have Sata 2, USB 2, the options to keep up with OSX get more limited, and you need a METAL GFX card to keep up (and for how long). But sure, they are capable machines. Great for satellite VEPro machines in my opinion. if they don’t break the bank. They will certainly impact your electricity bill. A trash Can is probably a better choice now but I only say probably. At least it has Thunderbolt 2 so you can use TB3 to TB2 adapters. But then it’s still yesteryears technology and if you want to expand on it, everything involves external chassis and storage caddies. Anyway, I hope you find the machine you’re looking for.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 29, 2020)

purple said:


> One for mixing, one for mastering.



No. One for composition and one for recording and mixing.

If you want a machine for Mastering then looking at Pyramix is a good idea. And that’s PC.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I wish I could say they are mine but they aren’t. I am however installing everything on them and will likely be able to test them out and see what the 28 core can run.


Ha! I caught a fish like that too! Well, only one, and surely not as big and bad as yours (seriously 28-cores! that's a bad boy) but a little old Mac Pro Trash can with 8-cores and 32G landed on my desk. And like yours, this one's not mine either but I get the feeling it will likely sit here until eternity (customer has much bigger fish to fry). So I'm going to hook up an external SSD with my samples and run it as a VSL slave. 

Do tell us how those machines run!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2020)

poetd said:


> You should have got the coasters - then you could drag them behind your car like trailers!
> 
> Mobile Mac Pro Guy - you need Mac Pro? - We deliver!



Can’t afford the Wheels 😂


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Can’t afford the Wheels 😂


So this means you'll be getting wheels tomorrow, right?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 30, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So this means you'll be getting wheels tomorrow, right?



I’m thinking about buying a reverb instead. I know, I know. I’m a Tech whore.


----------



## mscp (Jun 30, 2020)

jononotbono said:


>



Is your ride a Canucks or Canadiens fan?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 30, 2020)

Here in LA we drive convertibles with nasty redheads by our sides.

A computer?! That's super-freaky.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 1, 2020)

Always thought the old Mac Pro was a Vase to be fair!


----------



## URL (Jul 1, 2020)

Wrong Color on the new Mac pro-I think I pass...


----------

